#ubuntu-co 2011-08-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, !
<hollman> nas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o venga hermano por hay me conto Daniel q ud va a la semana de girardot!...
<SergioMeneses> q dia va?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, si
<hollman> el jueves llego en la noche
<SergioMeneses> hollman, mmm entonces para el viernes
<hollman> para el viernes que ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el viernes es su ponencia
<SergioMeneses> conferencia
<SergioMeneses> taller
<SergioMeneses> o otro
<hollman> ha si ...
<SergioMeneses> xD
<hollman> ud de que va a hablar ?
<hollman> cuando es que es eso ? yo no he preparado nada
<SergioMeneses> hollman, para la semana del 13 de septiembre
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no se... seguro de como colaborar en el proyecto ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> le dije a Daniel q escojiera de las charlas q tenia ya preparadas
<hollman> miercoles,,, 13 :S
<hollman> SergioMeneses, venga
<hollman> 13 de que ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, septiembre
<SergioMeneses> 13 es un lunes
<SergioMeneses> pero el evento es miercoles, jueves y viernes
<hollman> SergioMeneses, hui lo acabo de agendar
<hollman> y veo que ese dia cumple gerardo almario
<hollman> un linuxero en girardot
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> el man que me pofrecio la casa la primera vez que fui a girardot
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y ese fincho es el sfd
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y esta vez se queda en la casa de el?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, no, en hotel
<hollman> la u piloto dijo que me mandaban pa un hotel 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks...
<hollman> y si, yo expongo el viernes, nos tomamos unas polas suave por que el sabado a primera hora arranco para bogota a el SFD
<SergioMeneses> hollman, nos vamos los dos entonces
<SergioMeneses> yo ese fincho me la paso en bogota
<hollman> SergioMeneses, es bien !
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ome hoy me publicaron por primera vez un post en la issue!
<SergioMeneses> nice!
<hollman> cual issue ?
<SergioMeneses> la ultima
<SergioMeneses> la 229
<SergioMeneses> hollman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Sergio_Meneses:_Se_viene_la_Ubuntu_Global_Jam.21
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Sergio_Meneses:_Se_viene_la_Ubuntu_Global_Jam.21
<hollman> chicanero
<hollman> jejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, xD
<jose> hola quiene me ayuda
<jose> como bloqueo contactos msn en empathy
<Andphe> jose, con el boton derecho del mouse sobre el contacto no es posible ?
<Andphe> yo no uso empathy
<Andphe> pero parece un buen lugar para empezar a buscar
<jose> ya probe pero no 
<jose> hay una opcion en cuentas esta la de bloquiar contacto
<jose> pero no deja selecionar mi cuenta
<jose> aparece pero no logro selecionarla
<FenixLinux> hola
<FenixLinux> hi
<FenixLinux> hi
<FenixLinux> hola
<FenixLinux> quien esta por alli?
<FenixLinux> hablen cuando este alguien gracias
<jose> hola
<hollman> que vaina, nadie pregunta. solo esperan que les digan hola
<Andphe> je
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> buenos dias a todos los presentes ... saludos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<dash_> Realmente la T.I puede ayudar a que una empresa sea mas agil
<dash_> algunos de ud que opina
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-25
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<HankScorpio> volví por estos lares....
<HankScorpio> como están todos...
<SergioMeneses> HankScorpio, \o
<HankScorpio> que hacen? ocupados?
<SergioMeneses> HankScorpio, mas o menos creo
<SergioMeneses> porque que plan tiene?
<HankScorpio> mmm jajja
<HankScorpio> ojala tuviera plan de los buenos, por ahora, me presto a redimensionar el HD de mi portatil, instalarle Ubuntu e instalarle Backtrack 5 ( realmente ya estan instalados, pero le voy a dar mas espacio a mi W7, y menos al ubuntu y al Backtrack q por cierto me le tire las X's )
<SergioMeneses> HankScorpio, suena interesante ese plan...
<HankScorpio> ps me da como cosilla... en el equipo de escritorio la tengo facil, en un disco el W7, en otro el linux con el grub, asi q cuando actualizo una cosa no me toca la otra, pero ahora no se
<HankScorpio> conozco la teoría y aunque tengo una imagen del W7 bastante actualizada, me da locha reinstalar el resto q me falta solo por embarrarla en el proceso
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<HankScorpio> es necesario dejarle swap a una distro cuando se cuenta con 6 Gb de RAM?
<SergioMeneses> HankScorpio, si...
<SergioMeneses> siempre es obligatorio
<SergioMeneses> pero no le ponga el doble
<SergioMeneses> con 2Gb basta
<SergioMeneses> si tiene esa cantidad de ram
<HankScorpio> bueno, tengo entendido que el W7 al particionar, dimensiona las partes de forma tal que el disco no queda desalineado, sin embargo, cuando abro el administrador de discos en Ubuntu, me dice q las particiones estan desalineadas... hay forma de que esto no se presente?
<HankScorpio> saludos...
<HankScorpio> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/javahispano_noticias/~3/1ecrSLEddPc/
<HankScorpio> jovenes, una pregunta
<HankScorpio> cuando yo inicio BackTrack desde el CD, las x me funcionan perfecto, pero al instalarlo, no puedo subir la resolucion a mas de 800x600, es posible copiar la configuracion del video cuando se ejecuta el livecd y pasarla a la configuracion del sistema ya instalado?
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-27
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-28
<WaSeidel> hola alguien??
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-21
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, saludos
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses .. un fa, puede cambiar el titulo del canal y pongale algo asi como hoy reaprov
<andresmujica> bacion
<andresmujica> cierto?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a este?
<andresmujica> sipi
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to:  Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Hoy es pa reaprobación de nuestro team en #ubuntu-meeting a las 3:00PM
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, done
<SergioMeneses> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #ubuntu-co. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
 * SergioMeneses va por café para la meeting
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, solo va a estar ud, no viene nadie mas del team?
<andresmujica> no tengo ni idea
<SergioMeneses> yo envie un email hace como una semana a la lista informando 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, y yo le respondi esta mañana pero acabo de ver que le respondi solo a ud... 
<andresmujica> DUH!!!
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> ya lo reenvie igual..
<andresmujica> los miembros de ubuntu colombia que deseen participar en la reunión de reaprobación esta a punto de comenzar
<andresmujica> unirse a #ubuntu-meeting
<andresmujica> listo docs
<andresmujica> reapproved done
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, haga el email anunciando la reaprovación
<andresmujica> ya lo hice informal, esta noche despues/durante  la reunion lo hago mas formal anunciando las elecciones del concilio y demas...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<SergioMeneses> oe mira al DanielF_ 
<DanielF_> tonces
<DanielF_> don dame
<DanielF_> tiempo sin ver a pornokof
<SergioMeneses> DanielF_, jajaja lol
<SergioMeneses> ud con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> ya termino la meeting \o/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oe tengo q hablar con ud... en la noche lo llamo por gtalk?
<darkhole> Buenas!!
<darkhole> ya paso todo??
<DanielF_> a mi me cogieron y paila cuando entre ya todo acabado
<brian2> hola una ayuda urgente. 
<brian2> soy nuevo con Xubunto y no puedo cuadrar el Wifi.
<sergiokof> ping andresmujica 
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-22
<andresmujica> .
<andresmujica> jhosman vuelvo en un rato.. llegare unos 10 min tarde
<JoseGutierrezW> Cordial Saludo a Todos :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, CesarGomez tiempo sin verlos
<Jhosman> q mas jose
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to: Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<JoseGutierrezW> huyy sierto ya hacia como un mes pues justo el martes y en otros dias  me tocaba estar viajando entre municipios del valle
<JoseGutierrezW> saludos Jhosman
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, lo importante es estar :D
<JoseGutierrezW> yeah
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, JoseGutierrezW CesarGomez hay monte algo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/SFD/sfd2012
<SergioMeneses> para este año
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias envio el email de invitacion al registro
<JHOSMAN> Tolis! 
<SergioMeneses> es la plantilla :D
<SergioMeneses> para registrar hay las ciudades 
<JoseGutierrezW> pero si hay algo de material para este evento o toca seguir siendo recursivo para el material de otras ciudades como cali
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, fresco q material vamosa tener :D
<andresmmujica> de hecho ya llegaron los cds
<andresmmujica> que espero enviar durante esta semana (el viernes o sabado)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, tienen q llegar los de la reaproval
<andresmmujica> y con el reapproval seguro nos envian mas cosas
<SergioMeneses> junto con los manteles nuevos
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica con decirle q responde cada WhatsApp cada dos dias xP  jajaja @linaporras
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, por aca esos temas
<SergioMeneses> no mezcle el log
<JHOSMAN> Efecto de la pola de andresmujica =P jaja
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, la verdad nada
<SergioMeneses> llevo una semana apartado de todo
<SergioMeneses> muchas cosas por hacer
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-23
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> holaaa
<Costeelation> alguien por ahi
<Costeelation> !
<alexbh> hola... alguien tiene la version 2 de skype en .deb?
<Costeelation> negativo
<Costeelation> alexbh, sigues?
<alexbh> si,..
<Costeelation> vos sabes si es posible crear un cd de instalacion con todas las modificaciones q tengo actualmente?
<Costeelation> que no me toque volver a instalar todo :/
<alexbh> supongo que hacer una imagen es lo que queires
<Costeelation> ajam
<Costeelation> para instalarlo en varios pc
<alexbh> sorry.. al verdad no se que herramienta se use
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-24
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, como vamos? venga como es el prefijo internacional para colombia?
<SergioMeneses> +57?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ↑↑↑
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> creo
<hollman> +57 
<SergioMeneses> gracias!
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-25
<Costeelation> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-co :D
<luisk> HOLAAA
<luisk> s
<luisk> s
<luisk> s
<luisk> ss
<Costeelation> :p
<juank3> hola
<Costeelation> juank3 hola
<Costeelation> SergioMeneses cuanto demora la aprobacion al team?
<SergioMeneses> se fue
<SergioMeneses> xD
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-26
<Costeelation> :p
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-20
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ping
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ping
<SergioMeneses> ud ha trabajado con access-point para q usen solo un ssid.... necesito montar varios en un edificio pero quiero que solo se vea un ssid
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-21
<segads> hola amigos
<segads> tengo un problema terrible con el ubuntu server
<segads> con al ip estatica no logro que funcione y esta hecha pero perfecta segun los tutoriales y todso no se que pasa
<AndresFHV> hola
<AndresFHV> me pueden ayudar con la instalacion de Ubunto en mi equipo?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-22
<DonChichi> BartOC3: Fernando_ ve raro no esta el meneses
<BartOC3> DonChichi:  el tiene un chicharon con unos AP
<DonChichi> BartOC3: jajaja le quedo grande hacer un WDS
<DonChichi> Si ve por no armar redes libres en cucuta
<BartOC3> jajajjaja lo mismo le dije que utilizara OpenWrt jajaj
<DonChichi> Ese tio mark es un loquillo
<BartOC3> jajajjaa igualito a DonChichi
<DonChichi> Es uno de los hombres mas Ricos del mundo /// Pide limoznas pa su proyecto 
<DonChichi> O no
<DonChichi> meme
<ofprieto> buena noche a todos como estan
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-23
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, time
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<jemora70> saludos desde Venezuela, se dara hoy la reunion en torno al ubuntu-la?
<Naudy> jemora70,  pero la reunion es en otro canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<jemora70> opps, gracias
<Naudy> de nada men
<cyberthrone> buenas noches! saludos
<cyberthrone> disculpen lo tarde ya  empezaron? 
<BartOC3> si estamos por #ubuntu-co-meeting
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-24
<Sergiomora> Buenas tardes
<Sergiomora> alguien podria ayudarme con una inquietud que tengo
<Sergiomora> ?
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-20
<pescamillam> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-22
<Ubuntero|60536> pescamillam2: :P vea q si funciona
<Ubuntero|60536> escribo desde www.ubuntu-co.com/Chat
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-23
<luisfelipe> buenos dias a todos!!!
<Xytron> hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-24
<Bart2> Hola buenas Noches
<Bart2> SergioMeneses:  se reunion hoy ?
<SergioMeneses> Bart2, nada... no llego nadie
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Bart21> fail
<Bart21> y yo que me vine corriendo para ver
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Bart21, donde anda?
<SergioMeneses> con el ahijado? ( no se si se escribe asi )
<Bart21> Si vengo llegando apenas a casa
<SergioMeneses> Bart21, jejeje bien bine
<SergioMeneses> no pues pailas :S que feo
<SergioMeneses> asi quede yo... llegue corriendo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> andaba jugando futbol
<Bart21> lol
<SergioMeneses> me retiro, nos vemos luego
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-21
<ed1008> Hola tengo una pregunta
<ed1008> lo que pasa es que quiero probar ubuntu y pues no me da el modo live
<ed1008> qué puedo hacer?
